# Question on making a recipe/juice



## JohannB (10/10/17)

Hi Guys

I'm still new to this and have a question regarding making juices. If say you want to make a Brandy & Coke juice, is it as easy as just taking a Cola concentrate and adding a Brandy concentrate?

I know there a some Cola recipes that give a cool or fizzy sensation, that will be ideal, but then again do I just add the brandy?

Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (10/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm still new to this and have a question regarding making juices. If say you want to make a Brandy & Coke juice, is it as easy as just taking a Cola concentrate and adding a Brandy concentrate?
> 
> ...


Hey @JohannB ,I wish it was that simple,after a few years of diy I realised that its not as easy as that,although there are very good 2 or 3 flavour recipes,when you try and tackle a certain recipe it can become much more complicated especially with dessert or bakery profiles,but let me call @RichJB to explain in detail

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/17)

It can be but might not be. Shaner did an Irish Thunder recipe which was just FA Cola and FA Irish Cream. It had a sort of Coke float feel to it. But then you have Kopel doing a plain Coke base which contained FA Cola along with almond, caramel, vanilla and whipped cream.

There are few concentrates which give you a profile exactly. FA Cola is one of them. Yes, it is sort of Coke-ish. Your palate may be satisfied with it as cola, it may not. Kopel didn't feel it was authentic hence the additions of caramel, vanilla etc to push it closer to the cola base he wants.

This applies to almost all mixing. If you want a strawberry cream, can you mix one strawberry and one cream? Well, yeah, you can. But is it going to be an excellent strawb cream? Probably not. The most popular strawb cream recipes may combine up to three strawberry flavours with two creams and then additives like cheesecake or marshmallow to thicken, meringue to sweeten, hazelnut to add a bit of a creamy/malty note, and so on.

1:1 translations of real foods seldom work. If you want a peanut butter sandwich, mixing FA Bread Crust with TFA Peanut Butter is... not going to do it. A good, tasty, authentic bread alone might take four or more flavours mixed. And some of them might not be intuitive to add into a bread mix. Wayne's Buttered Breads, for example, uses FW Tres Leches. It's not the first flavour I'd think of when trying to mix up a bread.

But on the other hand, simple sometimes works. Shyndo's D Cream is two flavours: FA Fuji apple sitting on TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. Boom, done. No need to mix two or more apples, or two or more creams, no need to sweeten or thicken or maltify of crunchify.

So there is no real answer. Definitely start simple. For each mix, start with the fewest flavours you feel you need. Then add to fill holes or tweak or bend. It might work with two flavours, it might need more. The only way to find out is to experiment and test and determine what is right for your palate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JohannB (10/10/17)

Thanks @RichJB ! Okay so whill it work if I find a good cola juice recipe and add a good brandy recipe? Or just add two premade juices together? I'm just trying to figure out what is the least complicated way to go without having to buy 20 concentrates of which I have no idea what I'll need  I mean how will I know my brandy recipe needs a flavour called "Burr" or not ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (10/10/17)

I don't think you'll find any brandy recipes, brandy and whisky are generally used as an accent to 'bake' fruit or to add warmth to bakeries. I'm not sure many vapers want to vape brandy or whisky as is, and without anything else. 

I also don't know many cola recipes beyond Kopel's. Again, people don't just want a Coke vape, it must at least be a Coke float or a cherry Coke or vanilla Coke or whatever.

You can certainly try FA Brandy and FA Cola, which are probably the two best of breed flavours for those profiles. It might not be as good to vape as you expect, though. If that is the case, you then need to figure out what is missing and what might help it. Would adding a cherry help? Some vanilla? That these things wouldn't work in real life doesn't mean they won't work in vaping. You wouldn't add tobacco leaves to a baking dough in real life. In vaping, it can be delicious.

I love Coke, I can drink it all day and am always up for a Coke float. I have FA Cola and it's one of my least-used concentrates. It's just meh in vape form. I'm not a huge fan of bakeries in real life. Biscuits, cheesecakes, milk tarts, waffles, apple pies are OK but I'm not going out of my way to get them. In vape form? Frigging delicious. Vaping flavours are different from food flavours. Recognising that is essential to getting the most from your DIY imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Thanks @RichJB ! Okay so whill it work if I find a good cola juice recipe and add a good brandy recipe? Or just add two premade juices together? I'm just trying to figure out what is the least complicated way to go without having to buy 20 concentrates of which I have no idea what I'll need  I mean how will I know my brandy recipe needs a flavour called "Burr" or not ?


Your last question describes the doorway to what we call the DIY rabbit hole. In other words the reason most of us are sitting with extensive concentrate collections, many of which were bought because maybe it is that magical missing ingredient.
You can also test with the basic ingredients and then ask aevice on how to fill the 'holes' here on the forum. Be aware though, the number of suggestions may also lead you down our burrow.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep (10/10/17)

JohannB said:


> Thanks @RichJB ! Okay so whill it work if I find a good cola juice recipe and add a good brandy recipe? Or just add two premade juices together? I'm just trying to figure out what is the least complicated way to go without having to buy 20 concentrates of which I have no idea what I'll need  I mean how will I know my brandy recipe needs a flavour called "Burr" or not ?


Thats why we call diy juice a rabbit hole.
If you haven't tried the flavour "Burr" you wont know if your juice needs it or not.

All in all you can combine the two recipes and see what happens or start from scratch and use a cola flavour and add a brandy flavour and see what happens difficult one haven't seen a klippies and coke recipe yet.

Diy is try fail try again until you get what you want and then its amazing and also discovering weird stuff on your journey that just works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JohannB (10/10/17)

Thanks @Raindance ! Yeah I think I’ll piggyback on some recipes, there seem to be a flavour for just about anything already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/17)

@JohannB, a great Pepsi recipe here. Just add brandy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohannB (10/10/17)

Andre said:


> @JohannB, a great Pepsi recipe here. Just add brandy!



Coke & Pepsi?? Sacrilege! Hahaha. Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

